
Show HN: Vigènere Cipher with Emojis - jolux
http://benklebe.github.io/crypto/
======
jkxyz
Neat! As a note: looks like it's converting the key to lower case for
encrypting but not decrypting (or vice versa), so using a key with any capital
letters in it won't decrypt to the original encrypted input.

